# Anyone know about Victoria Bicycles?



## maggiemcd (Aug 4, 2009)

I bought a Victoria Bicycle. Its green, has a silver logo on it that says "victoria" and the emblem is a sorta of angel/eagle. It also says "tisuna" on it. Does anyone know anything about this bike, I can't find anything about it on the internet.


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Aug 5, 2009)

Lots of information here re my Victoria with brief company history too -

http://oldbike.wordpress.com/1949-victoria-gents-bicycle-with-nordapp-front-wheel-engine/


----------

